# Chip carved plaque



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

beautiful rwe …..GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Did ya keep track of the time invested? Always wondered how long it takes to do that type work.
Very well done.
Bill


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a beautiful piece. Nice work!

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

